# Nice local find 65 stingray 3 speed



## vastingray (Mar 14, 2015)

Super nice original find COPPERTONE 65 3 speed original down to the tubes  except flag valve caps I put those on


----------



## Stingman (Mar 16, 2015)

Wow! Real nice 65 in my favorite color. You get it from the original owner?


----------



## videoranger (Mar 16, 2015)

That's very cool. How about some better pics so we can really enjoy lookin.


----------



## vincev (Mar 16, 2015)

Coppertone is one of the most desirable colors.


----------



## Mr. Kool (Mar 16, 2015)

And that rear slick is very desirable too.


----------



## Jack21 (Mar 17, 2015)

Another primo condition find by vastingray. I'm getting jealous. My finds look more like this.... Not complaining though this is a cool sky blue '66. Will be nice fixed up


----------



## rweaver (Mar 19, 2015)

Excellence find on the COPPERTONE 65 3 speed.


----------

